# Puritan historiography, I need help



## 3John2 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm currently a history major working on my undergraduate degree. I'm enrolled in honors classes which require me to do a bit of extra work. In one my classes the professor allowed me to do some research on any field of history. I naturally opted for early US with emphasis on the Puritans. My assignment is to find three journal articles spanning three different decades on Puritan historiography. The problem is using the library at the college I'm having a difficult time finding articles on Puritan historiography. So far I have only one that was written in 2004. So I need two more from other decades. If anyone can recommend a link or a resource where I can find scholarly journal article on this field I would be MOST appreciative. 
On a side note, I'm surprised the professors at the university have been very encouraging regarding my chosen field for history. I didn't quite expect that seeing it's a state school.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2014)

Frank, I did a quick search on JSTOR and came up with the following articles:

C. H. George, 'Puritanism as history and historiography' in _Past and Present_, no. 41 (1968), pp 77-104.

R. L. Greaves, 'The Puritan-nonconformist tradition in England, 1560-1700: historiographical reflections' in _Albion: A Quarterly Journal Concerned with British Studies_, xvii (1985), pp 449-86.

M. P. Winship, 'Defining Puritanism is Restoration England: Richard Baxter and others respond to "A friendly debate"' in _Historical Journal_, liv (2004), pp 689-715.


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks, Daniel. I will check this weekend if I can local these in the database.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 25, 2014)

If you have access to: https://www.galaxie.com/journals I recommend searching therein, too.


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I have what I need for the assignment. It is great to have a covenant family that is not only knowledgeable, but willing to help.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Apr 27, 2014)

Frank,

It is a very significant field in US history. I am completing my M.A. in History and scholars are still interacting with early American puritanical influence. I would recommend Michael P. Winship's _Godly Republicanism_. It is a very recent publication through Harvard University Press by a historian of Puritanism. I am sure you will find some articles for your assignment. 

If you have any specific questions, you can e-mail me.


----------



## Sylvanus (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you have jstor.org through your college?

David D. Hall, "On Common Ground: The Coherence of American Puritan Studies," _The William and Mary Quarterly _(Apr, 1987), 193-229.

Charles Cohen, "The Post-Puritan Paradigm of Early American Religious History," _The William and Mary Quarterly_ (Oct, 1997), 695-722.

Not entirely clear: are you looking for historiography articles? Or articles concerning different times in the Puritan historiography?


----------



## 3John2 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations gentlemen. I received an 'A' in the course (an honors course). I was very appreciate that God granted me favor. It was for a Mexican American II history class, but the professor was kind enough to let me research the field I was interested in. Ryan I sent you a PM. Thanks for the book recommendation.


----------

